# pinching tool for copper tubing



## Bombo (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, I am hoping someone here can help with a question concerning copper tubing. At the plant here we have a service water (river water) leak on an A/C unit (room cooler). The leak is near an end turn on a serpentine tube in the coil and we are wanting to pinch the tube on either side of the leak to stop (drastically reduce) the leak without stopping the water flow through the rest of the coil. 

Does anyone know of a tool that is already out there for pinching copper tubes like this? there isn't a whole lot of room to work. One suggestion is a modified vise-grip but if there is already a tool out there I'd rather use it.

Thanks!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You are gonna get pinched for not posting an intro...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bombo said:


> Hello, I am hoping someone here can help with a question concerning copper tubing. At the plant here we have a service water (river water) leak on an A/C unit (room cooler). The leak is near an end turn on a serpentine tube in the coil and we are wanting to pinch the tube on either side of the leak to stop (drastically reduce) the leak without stopping the water flow through the rest of the coil.
> 
> Does anyone know of a tool that is already out there for pinching copper tubes like this? there isn't a whole lot of room to work. One suggestion is a modified vise-grip but if there is already a tool out there I'd rather use it.
> 
> Thanks!


 






Sounds like what you need is either a licensed plumber or a licensed mechanical contractor to perform that repair......


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

The sharks are on other pray but will be along as soon as they are finished.

Unless a mod gets here first.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

How did this one slip by for so long unnoticed. This must be my lucky day. I usually use a sledge hammer and anvil to pinch pipes closed. When you want to open it, just turn it 90 degrees and hit it again works like charm.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plumbing professionals only!!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just put a bench vise on it!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe just stick to pinching loaves...........:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> ...when you want to open it, just turn it 90 degrees and hit it again works like charm.


The anvil or the sledge? :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinch the loop to stop the leak...hmmm :whistling2:...better take Tommy's advice, Booboo :yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

U666A said:


> The anvil or the sledge? :laughing:


Either one.


----------

